# Keeping spices stuck to nuts



## vivid (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello,

Most recipes I've seen on here involve tossing cashews, almonds, etc with olive oil prior to mixing in the spices.  However after a couple days the spices come right off and pool up at the bottom of the bag/tin.

Are there better sticking agents than olive oil?  Does butter work better?  egg whites?


----------



## wild west (Jul 7, 2016)

I have not smoked nuts before but done them in the oven with dried herbs alot. Olive oil and butter have worked about the same for me. Ive used egg whites to creat a sweeter coating and they  were great but it creats a crust coating so take that into consideration


----------



## sqwib (Jul 7, 2016)

Not a problem for me using butter.
*Smoked Nuts *​




_This is a dedicated to Gary Simmons, aka. Scarbelly
RIP Gary, you will never be forgotten_


 

First I started of by getting my nuts sweaty.




 
I am starting off with cashews.






After the nuts are tossed around and start sweating, I add the rub, this is Chipotle Powder and a few pinches of coarse salt, sea salt is preferred.











Next up is the Peanuts, same method as above.





 




 




 
Side by side ready to be cold smoked, these would be ok hot smoked as well but I preferred the cold smoke. These will be smoked using maple in the AMNPS






This is after they have been cold smoked several hours.





 






The second batch of nuts were done the same way as above but using my Pork Rub.
Ingredients

1/3 cup coarse salt (kosher or sea)
1-1/2 cup (packed) Brown Sugar
1-1/4 cup paprika
1 Tbsp freshly coarse ground black pepper
2 Tbsp garlic powder
¼ cup dried onion flakes
¼ cup onion powder
1 tsp cayenne pepper
2 tsp chili powder
2 tsp coriander
1 Tbsp rosemary




 





 






The nuts are vacuum sealed with some air in the bag.





Samples were given to my neighbor for testing and he preferred the Sweet (Rub)
I want them to sit a few weeks before I test them out.

Finally got to test these out. Awesome!


----------



## wild west (Jul 7, 2016)

Nice looking nuts SQWIB. How much butter do use per lb of nuts


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 7, 2016)

SQWIBS, Nice idea  as my coatings have also always fallen off after a bit.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 7, 2016)

If you really want the spice to stick, give these a try. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96021/spicy-and-sweet-smoked-nuts


----------



## sqwib (Jul 8, 2016)

wild west said:


> Nice looking nuts SQWIB. How much butter do use per lb of nuts


Just a few pats, you just need enough to get your Nuts Sweaty!


----------



## vivid (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks for sharing that.  I've done butter with some almonds before and it seemed to work well so I'll try it with the cashews next.  I haven't tried heating them all up in a wok before so maybe that is the difference maker.


----------



## joe black (Jul 11, 2016)

When I first saw the title to this thread, I thought someone had a major health problem.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 11, 2016)

May not be for everyone but when I do almonds, sunflower seeds etc. i have sprayed them with Pam before adding the seasoning.  Seasoning usually sticks on.


----------



## sigmo (Aug 21, 2016)

BBQBrett said:


> May not be for everyone but when I do almonds, sunflower seeds etc. i have sprayed them with Pam before adding the seasoning. Seasoning usually sticks on.


I was thinking of some way to spray the oil or whatever onto pecan halves because their convoluted shape is hard to coat.  Maybe just using Pam makes a lot of sense!

I've got to try the butter in a wok or pan, though.  That looks like it must work well.


----------

